# Useful information please!



## Emmajbg (Feb 2, 2009)

Me, my 11 year old son and husband are planning to move to Dubai in August. We have been on holiday before, but we have no idea about things we need to do to prepare for the move!! I am a beauty therapy tutor and my husband is a personal trainer/ martial arts tutor. Do you think it is possible for us to earn enough money to live comfortably? I have read that we need to do something with our birth/marriage/qualification certificates before we move over, but I don't know exactly what or where!! Any advise would be helpful.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...w-about-dubai-please-read-before-posting.html


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Emmajbg said:


> Me, my 11 year old son and husband are planning to move to Dubai in August. We have been on holiday before, but we have no idea about things we need to do to prepare for the move!! I am a beauty therapy tutor and my husband is a personal trainer/ martial arts tutor. Do you think it is possible for us to earn enough money to live comfortably? I have read that we need to do something with our birth/marriage/qualification certificates before we move over, but I don't know exactly what or where!! Any advise would be helpful.


 
1. Get your certs notarised by a UK solicitor or notary
2. Take these to FCO in Milton Keynes to get apostille done
3. Take all of this to UAE embassy in London to get certified


----------



## Whoppit (Dec 15, 2008)

*Hopefully this should help- I have more info but restricted 1000 charecters*



Emmajbg said:


> Me, my 11 year old son and husband are planning to move to Dubai in August. We have been on holiday before, but we have no idea about things we need to do to prepare for the move!! I am a beauty therapy tutor and my husband is a personal trainer/ martial arts tutor. Do you think it is possible for us to earn enough money to live comfortably? I have read that we need to do something with our birth/marriage/qualification certificates before we move over, but I don't know exactly what or where!! Any advise would be helpful.


Hey, I have been putting together an information pack for my guys coming over from the UK . So have done quite a bit of reserach. Sorry not in the best format. but it's got quite allot of information goes:

PREPARATION, OFFICIAL DOCUMENTATION
WHAT DO YOU NEED TO PROVIDE

2 to 3 Weeks before departing to the UAE, provide your employer with the below documents 

1.	Passport Copy (Colour)
2.	Signed Offer / Contract
3.	8 full colour passport photo’s on white background
4.	Certificate/ school qualifications documents attested by UK Ministry of Foreign Affairs and the UAE embassy. Details of how to get these documents attested below


You need to take with you to the UAE:

1.	Original passport 
2.	Certificate/ school qualifications documents (attested by UK Ministry of Foreign Affairs and the UAE embassy.)
3.	8 full colour passport photo on white background
4.	Original Signed Offer/ Contract
5.	Marriage Certificate and Birth certificates (for dependents) attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and the UAE embassy.
6.	Driving Licence
7.	If you wish to take pets an import permit from your current vet which is signed and stamped and which shows that the animal has been vaccinated against rabies between one year and 30 days before departing. You also need a certificate of good health from the government and your dog or cat has to be microchipped. 
8.	Printed copy of employment Visa. (if received)


How to get you education documents attested before going.

You are required to get to get any professional qualification attested to obtain an employment visa. Below are the steps you need to follow. It is advised that you get photocopies of official documents attested.

1.	A solicitor or Public notary should sign the documents as real
2.	Arrange for the UK Ministry FOC Department to approve the documents-This can be done by going to the Milton Keynes office at a cost of £27 per document and the document will be approved on the same day or by post this takes 1 to 2 weeks you are required to make payment either online or by postal order cost’s £27 per document + £6 Postal order.
3.	Get the UK attested documents, attested by the UAE Ministry in Mayfair, London. If you arrive before 1 PM you get the documents attested the same day by 2:30 PM at a cost’s of £30 per document. Alternatively at a cost of £20 per document and a stamped addressed envelope you wil receive your visa with 3 working days.


Your Family’s Visa

Marriage Certificate and Birth certificates (for dependents) attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and the UAE embassy, should be secured prior to their flight to you arriving in the UAE. The following documents are required to obtain visas:

For Your Wife/ Husband:

1. Your Marriage Certificate must be in Arabic OR English, authenticated by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and the UAE Embassy.
2.	8 full colour passport photos, white background
3.	Original and copy of passports

For Your Children:

1.	Birth certificate must be in Arabic OR English. Authenticated by the UK Ministry of Foreign Affairs and the UAE Embassy.
2.	Marriage Contract of parents. This must be in Arabic OR English. Authenticated by the UK Ministry of Foreign Affairs and the UAE Embassy.
3.	8 full Colour Passport photos, white background
4.	Original and copy of passport

In most cases you will need your residency visa to enable you to rent accommodation. A few landlords however, will take a letter from your Company confirming that they are in fact going through the process of applying for your visa.

You need to be resident to purchase and insure a vehicle. However, you can rent a vehicle while you are still on a visitor’s visa or employment visa, by obtaining an international driving licence.

Men can sponsor their wives and children, but only women in a handful of select occupations (lawyer, doctor, teacher, engineer – on high salaries) can sponsor their husbands. A wife’s visa will say ‘Housewife-not permitted to work’, but she can work provided the husband provides a NOC (No Objection Certificate).

You cannot sponsor your partner if unmarried. It is also illegal to co-habit.

FAMILY

Childcare 
There are plenty of nurseries available in Dubai, although demand for places is high. The majority of nurseries do not take children who are under 18 months old. Care is usually provided during 'school hours', i.e. from 8 a.m. until 12.30 p.m. 

Schools
There are private schools in Dubai catering to all of the key groups within the expatriate community. Demand for the best schools is high. You may be asked to provide school reports from your child's last school and you will often be expected to attend an interview, with your child, at the school. Your child may also be asked to sit an entry examination. The majority of private schools, including the international schools, teach in English. There is a wide selection of schools following both the British and the American curricula and it is also possible to sit the International Baccalaureate. 

The state-funded schools are not usually a good option for the children of expatriates, as they are geared towards meeting the needs of the local Arab population and all tuition takes place in Arabic. 
The structure of the school system varies, but for schools catering to the British, American, Indian and Pakistani communities tends to be divided into Primary education (ages 4 - 11) and Secondary education (ages 11 - 18). The school day in most establishments will be 8 a.m. to 2.30 p.m., from Saturday to Wednesday. 
There is a great variance with schools fees depending on the establishment and grade. In most cases an application fee, ranging between 300 AED - 500 AED, is applied. The applications are non transferable between schools. In some cases a tuition deposit, ranging between 500 AED - 5000 AED, are required. Terms of the deposit vary, some schools return the deposit at the end of the Childs education and some are non-refundable. Annual tuition fees range between 15500 AED- 60000 AED. Fees are usually paid at the half-term point of the preceding term. Additionally most Schools offer transport, packages and fees vary.

For those wishing to pursue further education in Dubai, there are a number of universities and business schools offering American or British university education. 

YOUR NEW SURROUNDINGS

Currency 
The United Arab Emirates currency is called the Dirham. Arab Emirate Dirham (Dhs or AED). There are 100 Fils in a Dirham.

Laws
As with many countries there are some laws that differ from your home country. Below are some laws that stand out as particularly different from the UK.

Co-habiting
It is illegal for unmarried couples to cohabit. Many people do it, but it is still illegal and there may be consequences, such as imprisonment and deportation.

Alcohol
Alcohol is available in hotels, as well as bars and restaurants with a link to hotels, also a handful of private members clubs. To buy alcohol in a shop you will require a licence. An application form can be obtained in any branch of A+E or MMI, the two main outlets that have branches across the city. You will require a Notice of Consent (NOC) from your employer and proof of residency and income. Your purchasing limit is linked to your salary. Married women cannot obtain their own licence, but may use their husband’s.

It is illegal to have alcohol in your home if you do not have a licence. Muslims cannot get alcohol licences, no matter where they are from.


Medicines
Many medicines that are freely available in other countries (codeine for example) are banned or restricted. DO NOT attempt to bring in any banned medicines as the penalty can be severe. A link providing a list of banned medicines is listed in the Sources of information, page 19, or you can contact the UAE embassy medical department on +44 (0) 20 74866281 to check if you medication is legal.

Taxes & Bills
In most of the emirates, tax is payable by residents to the annual rent of residential property at a rate of 5 per cent.
In Dubai, all residential properties are subject to an annual property tax payable to the Dubai Municipality. The amount of tax payable depends upon the employment status of the tenant. All professional, managerial and other senior employees in commercial, professional and industrial sectors are charged at the rate of 5 per cent of the annual rent of their property.
In most cases the Municipality is in included in you bill from the DEWA (Dubai Electricity and Water Authority). This authority is run by the government and billing id very clear.


Other information

•	Voltage is 220/240v. Plugs are UK style 3 pin.
•	The tap water is safe to drink, although many people prefer the taste of bottled water. 
•	Timezone: The UAE is four hours ahead of GMT. 
•	Telephone: 
The international dialling code for the UAE is 00 971 
Police: 999 
Fire: 997


----------



## Emmajbg (Feb 2, 2009)

FlyingDodo said:


> 1. Get your certs notarised by a UK solicitor or notary
> 2. Take these to FCO in Milton Keynes to get apostille done
> 3. Take all of this to UAE embassy in London to get certified



Thank you ever so much for that. very helpful!


----------



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

All that said and i have to say whats been printed is great advise and a great source of information and a good place to point people to, as anyone who lives here will also tell you all of the requirements changes day by day and according to which official you see and the day of the week and the colour of the car that passes the winodw that distract the official .... nothing is set in stone and changes on a whim.

But if you do everything said above you'll have spent a fortune on attesting, as did I, just note also the fact that if you get married anywhere other then the UK you'll need to get the marriage cert legalised at the UK Embassy of the place the marriage was conducted and then also get a notiorised copy made by a recognised and registered solicitor (registered at the FCO) get a cover letter from the solicitor, it is the cover letter that the FCO legalise, or attest using the signature of the solicitor as the FCO cannot print on a non UK document but they print on the solicitor cover letter attached the the notirised copy, then and only then (maybe) will the UAE embassy be mildly happy to accept your money!

HOpe this reads as clear out loud as it does in my head.

Good luck.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Well said, Andyshiv,
to add to that....it also very much depends where your company, or better the sponsor of your visa, is located. I work in DIFC and had to simply provide the marriage certificate (not attested or anything, just the original...and it is one from a 3rd party country, i.e. not my or my wife's home country) and that was it.
No single document re: education etc was required...
All set for me and family

so, it depens on.....refer to Andy's post 

Good luck
Lenochka


----------

